# SanDisk Repair



## num (Oct 22, 2005)

Hello,

I have a corrupt sandisk any possible way to fix it with a program?


----------



## qldit (Mar 18, 2005)

Good Afternoon num, this recovery manager has a pretty good fix rate for most flash devices.
http://vaiosoft.com/products/recoverymanager.html
From memory the quick format usually does the trick, but read the destructions and give it a try.
Cheers, qldit.


----------

